# Any Potters out there. Bus oppurtunity?



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

From
*Canning Granny
*

* Tess shares a cool idea... I would like to see some enterprising lady make up a batch of CERAMIC lids.....ones that are baked in a kiln, painted, decorated.....and fired in a kiln....then used with a rubber ring and bale......I KNOW it can be done....wouldn't THAT revolutionize canning kitchens? You could start a trend of trading pretty lids like baseball cards......aslong as they were handled gentley they would last forever.......can you see where I'm going? Progress by returning to our great grammas methods and means. Ceramic lids would be as good as glass ones.
*


----------

